

Popcorn Time Devs Drop Like Flies, but No One Will Talk - sanqui
https://torrentfreak.com/popcorn-time-devs-drop-like-flies-but-no-one-will-talk-140420/

======
robgibbons
Maybe the source code is really ugly, and they all silently threw in the
towel.

